# Weak tuners



## ToomanyTivo‘s (8 mo ago)

Well my mom owns 2 TiVo Roamio ota she went to replace one with a new TiVo bolt well she lost at least eight or nine of the channels that she watch’s because the Tivo bolts tuner is to weak. So she sold the Tivo bolt to a poor soul that was gonna find out the same thing. Unfortunately I had downgraded to the TiVo bolt also but I had sold my old Tivo before I figured out how weak the tuners were. Now I have two antennas on my TV one for the Tivo and one to watch the channels the Tivo can’t get. Getting to my question did they improve the tuner in the Tivo edge or are they using the same piece of junk they put in the bolt.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

the edge probably has the same or similar tuners... i lost channels that the roamio could grab sorry, man


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

ToomanyTivo‘s said:


> Well my mom owns 2 TiVo Roamio ota she went to replace one with a new TiVo bolt well she lost at least eight or nine of the channels that she watch’s because the Tivo bolts tuner is to weak. So she sold the Tivo bolt to a poor soul that was gonna find out the same thing. Unfortunately I had downgraded to the TiVo bolt also but I had sold my old Tivo before I figured out how weak the tuners were. Now I have two antennas on my TV one for the Tivo and one to watch the channels the Tivo can’t get. Getting to my question did they improve the tuner in the Tivo edge or are they using the same piece of junk they put in the bolt.


Unfortunately the last decent Tivo was the Roamio…


----------



## wjbatlanta (Jun 29, 2011)

I found the same problem. I moved back to the great lakes a year ago and my premiere was able see Canadian stations across the lake. I now have a BOLT and Edge - no luck with distant channels.
I purchased a inexpensive antenna amp - it help with a couple of channels. not sure if a more expensive amp would work better. has anybody else tried antenna amps for OTA TIVOs?


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

wjbatlanta said:


> . I now have a BOLT and Edge - no luck with distant channels.
> I purchased a inexpensive antenna amp - it help with a couple of channels. not sure if a more expensive amp would work better. has anybody else tried antenna amps for OTA TIVOs?


 An antenna amp help correct signal losses due to distance from the antenna to your Tivo. But the amp cannot fix the initial Signal quality aspect as received by the antenna. If Signal/Noise is low then the amp is going to boast noise along with signal; the ratio is mostly the same. You would need a better antenna and the same amp; more money on antenna is a better spend. . The other problem going to get though is the closer signals may get boosted too far. 

A contributing factor is putting more tuners on the single input. that helps the Premiere if it is not a 4 tuner. But yes part of is the effort put into the TV tuner implementations ( and Tivo betting the farm on cable input several years ago. . The OTA products have been fixed cost , "side cars" projects attach to a cable product. )


----------

